# Delta tank light  into tall light



## rustystone2112 (Nov 27, 2021)

I had one light on the left rear and it was wired to a battery box.  I never liked it that way and always wanted to make a pair of them but with a self contained battery . Finally did it , making the second one now. Changed the lens to a Delta CadiLite lens, light bulb to a red LED, button battery and a small toggle switch


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 14, 2022)

*..*


----------

